# Thor & Riggs, the big 6 today



## JeffM

Too bad for them, it's Easter too


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Hoppy birthday guys!! From Nero....


----------



## jprice103

Aww...too cute! Happy Birthday boys!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday, beautiful boys. They look so cute with the bunny ears, but its like will you hurry up and get these things off so we can get at our birthday treats. Looks like they enjoyed them.  :birthday:

Hope that they have many, many more birthdays!


----------



## Miss Molly May

:rofl::rofl: sorry those bunny ears are hilarious!!!!

:birthday::birthday: to both of your beauties!!


----------



## JeffM

Thanks all


----------



## idahospud49

Happy Birthday to the boys!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Too adorable!!!

Happy birthday Thor and Riggs!!!


----------



## PaddyD

Wow, great looking boys. Didn't know you could get a long-haired and 'normal' from same litter.


----------



## JeffM

PaddyD said:


> Wow, great looking boys. Didn't know you could get a long-haired and 'normal' from same litter.


That's ok, we didn't even know about long hair until we seen the litter. Mother was long hair, all black and father was short with tan/black colouring.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Awww, that's so cute-bunny ears. The look on their faces in the first two pictures is priceless. I love the fact they even ate with thier bunny ears on. They are both very handsome. 
Happy Birthday Thor and Riggs!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

How cute, why is it when I went through those I feel like I got jipped on pictures! I feel like there is more to this party then were being told!! HEHE!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

PaddyD said:


> Didn't know you could get a long-haired and 'normal' from same litter.


All three of my coaties have been out of stock coated parents, and they've all had stock coated siblings. It's a recessive gene - if both parents carry it, approximately 25% (on average, not necessarily per litter) of their offspring will be LCs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday to Thor & Riggs, it's nice to see them again - been too long! :birthday:


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Happy Birthday to Thor & Riggs!!!

You're both being good dogs tolerating the human who's subjected you to bunny ears. I think you're safe now until he tries to make you a reindeer on Christmas. :laugh:


----------



## JeffM

Thanks and for the record, their BDay is the only 'dress up' day for the boys


----------



## clearcreekranch

:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:Too cute.


----------



## Blacryan

Who makes that green elevated bed that they are laying on? Also where can I purchase one ?

Thanks and happy bday!


----------



## JeffM

Blacryan said:


> Who makes that green elevated bed that they are laying on? Also where can I purchase one ?
> 
> Thanks and happy bday!


We got those at Costco for about $22 I think


----------



## holland

Happy belated B-day-bet they are glad its over so they don't have to wear those ears!


----------



## JeffM

holland said:


> Happy belated B-day-bet they are glad its over so they don't have to wear those ears!


Small price to pay for 'junk' food and a big bone :laugh:


----------

